# N.Ga Acorn Crop



## Bucky T (Aug 20, 2013)

Excellent?

Good?

Fair?

Poor?


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 20, 2013)

seems to be poor across line from Towns county, have seen acorns, but their small, I don't think they will amount to anything, Hopefully there will be some hit somewhere here.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 20, 2013)

I've got red oak acorns dropping in Cornelia, and a pin oak acorns dropping in Alto.  Its a little early, so I'm not sure if that may be a product of all this rain or something like that.  I'll be up in Union County scouting this weekend, and will post what I find.


----------



## kmartin112888 (Aug 20, 2013)

Couldn't tell much when I was walking the ridge tops last Saturday. In the dang pouring down rain!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 21, 2013)

I will go poor to fair at best, a good bit of bear and hog sign around.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 21, 2013)

I've looked in 4 of my usual spots, with very little acorns showing.  Got a few spots up high that I might get to check this weekend.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 21, 2013)

Some were dropping this past weekend; should be a full speed by 9/14...  

See you on the Mountain!!! 

Ron


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input fellas.  

Made a scouting trip in late July and found a few white oaks with nuts.  I will be making another and final scouting trip this Sunday in preparation for opening day.  It seemed pretty sparse, but the nuts were very hard to pick out even with my 12X binos.  Hoping they've grown enough now to notice a little more easier.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## humdandy (Aug 21, 2013)

I found a few places.  

Where are  you hunting?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 21, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> Some were dropping this past weekend; should be a full speed by 9/14...
> 
> See you on the Mountain!!!
> 
> Ron



Hey Marlin 444, approximately what elevations were you guys seeing acorns?  Creek bottoms?  Ridge tops?  Somewhere in between?  Were you seeing reds, whites, or both?


----------



## broadhead (Aug 24, 2013)

I know where a few nuts will be opening morning.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 25, 2013)

Not looking good to me. I havent been real high yet (3500' and up) but will be soon and will  post results.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking rough.  How about mountain oaks? Haven't been much but they can be productive when whites and reds aren't good.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 25, 2013)

No, acorns where I usually hunt got two more spots to look at.


----------



## glad to be alive (Aug 26, 2013)

*Pic's of Mast up High*

Gentlemen,  here is what I found at and above the 3,400ft range.  Used my bino's to glass for acorns on whites and came up empty on all but 50 or so trees.  These 50 trees were spread out on about 7 different ridges.  The reds were hit and miss but with a greater number of trees producing acorns.


----------



## birddog52 (Aug 26, 2013)

well just file these away your best mast years are the drought years do to trees being stressed they think they are dying and produced alot acorns seen it many times accorded to my farmer friend we have had over 80 inches of rain this year a record for sure


----------



## rdhood (Aug 26, 2013)

We need the American Chestnut back


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 26, 2013)

Found a couple of whiteoaks yesterday with nuts.  Forgot my binos at the house.................................................  There may be more trees in the area with nuts, but I was only able to confirm a couple.  They were a little over 3000ft via my GPS.

Did find quite a few red oaks with nuts.

I do have another spot scouted out with much more sign.

 Yesterday I actually found a nice bit of deer sign.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Aug 26, 2013)

*N. GA Acorn Crop*

As Information: Here are some bits and pieces of info which can be useful in helping the layman understand the ins and outs of acorn production, with emphasis on Red Oaks:

Acorn production is influenced by weather, insects, wildlife, tree age and size, tree crown size, and the tree's inherent capacity to produce acorns (Genetic make-up of the tree). 
In the long-term, tree characteristics and genetics are probably more important than environmental factors.

red oak produces bumper crops at 5-year intervals over a 12-year study in mixed oak stands in the southern Appalachians. Acorn yields increase with tree age.  Yield starts at age 20-25.  Production increases as the tree ages.  Open grown trees may begin production earlier than trees crowded in dense stands.

Some trees are consistently good producers while others are not. The frequency of good acorn crops can be sporadic and unpredictable.

Oaks with wide, dominant crowns that have large surface areas exposed to direct sunlight can produce large crops.

Red oak acorns take two years to mature, while white oaks mature in one year.  Red oaks flower two weeks sooner than white oaks, making Red Oak more susceptible to late killing frost.

Drought during the growing season may stimulate oaks to conserve energy and abort young acorns, thus vastly reducing the crop.

Taken from: Acorn Production in Red Oak by Daniel C. Dey. 1995.  Ontario Forest Research Institute, Forest Research Information Paper Number 127.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 26, 2013)

rdhood said:


> We need the American Chestnut back



This is off subject, but....   Isnt the American Chestnut destined to never return?  Even if you plant one it will die of disease eventually?  Or something like that?

Back on subject....  If the acorns are lacking, help a swamp boy out.....    When I head to the mountains later this year to chase bears,  What food do I need to target???


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Aug 27, 2013)

rdhood said:


> We need the American Chestnut back




AMEN!!! I Really do wish I were old enough to have been in the woods to have really seen and recognized and been able to appreciate the days when the american chestnut dominated the forest ecosystem of Northern Georgia.  And yes I believe the 100% native American Chestnuts are unable to survive to any size in most areas, although I have heard that there are still locations where the American Chestnuts still exist but the are secluded and heavily protected.  I have also been told by one of my prior biology professors that some scientists are attempting to introduce the traits of the chinese chestnut that enable it to survive the blight into the American Chestnut strain to give it some resistance.  However, if they do that the American Chestnut will not still be a full American Chestnut... close but not quite.  Just something that happens when non natives are introduced.  Look for the Eastern Hemlocks to go next.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 27, 2013)

Chestnuts are being cross pollinated with chinese chestnuts to resist disease, they are being replanted in areas, found a clear cut in Nga last spring that had been replanted with chestnuts, some still had taggs on them, there are still a few that have survived, they are at the highest elevations, there are some around brasstown bald that still produce mast some years.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 27, 2013)

On the American Chestnut: 

There is a group called the American Chestnut Foundation which is dedicated to bringing the tree back. The cross pollination project is the result of several decades of hard work and research. There prototypes have been x-pollinated so many times that they are about 9/10ths American. So, yes, it's not 100% American, but you probably won't be able to tell physically. There are a few pockets of trees living-although I have not seen them. Many sprouts and seedlings out there, but usually the succumb to the chestnut blight. Sad, but I hope the new trees will be resistant to it!

The American Chestnut Foundation is a good group for us hunters to partner with, so I encourage you guys to check it out. The more we become involved in conservation, the more likely we are to preserve our rights and preserve our environments.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hickory nuts! Seen a young bear feeding on them this evening. They seem to be loaded


----------



## NC Scout (Aug 29, 2013)

rdhood said:


> We need the American Chestnut back



Its off topic but since you brought it up, I gotta plug my favorite charity, The American Chestnut Foundation, (acf.org).  They have blight resistant American Chestnut nuts, castanea dentata, available to the public. You purchase in Fall for early Spring delivery.  Chestnuts were by far the most nutritionally superior nut in the Eastern Forest.  Here's a few photos from my chestnut orchard.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 30, 2013)

I remember when I was a young kid eating them things, they was tasty, fair oaks school had some chestnut trees on the fence line behind the school. thats in Marietta. we would eat the heck out of them. Thats the only ones I can remember. north ga. has some small looking bushy trees that has the same look to them what are those?? and the nuts seem to bust open on the tree but look alot like the chestnut, they are head high are a little taller.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 30, 2013)

NC Scout said:


> Its off topic but since you brought it up, I gotta plug my favorite charity, The American Chestnut Foundation, (acf.org).  They have blight resistant American Chestnut nuts, castanea dentata, available to the public. You purchase in Fall for early Spring delivery.  Chestnuts were by far the most nutritionally superior nut in the Eastern Forest.  Here's a few photos from my chestnut orchard.



How long does it take to bear nuts, and where can I get some?


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 30, 2013)

The trees you are talking about are chinqupin trees. Almost like a small chesnut. Dont know if the spelling is correct.


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 31, 2013)

goshenmountainman said:


> The trees you are talking about are chinqupin trees. Almost like a small chesnut. Dont know if the spelling is correct.



I know what a chinquepin is, I have some around my house, I think you were responding to my post about the chestnuts, still surviving, there is a few that have survived on Brasstown bald, this is known, it is where some pollen is collected for cross pollenation of the new trees.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 31, 2013)

broadhead said:


> I know where a few nuts will be opening morning.



Is that acorn in your avatar actual size? If so, please give grid coordinates as to the trees location.


----------



## NC Scout (Aug 31, 2013)

*The American Chestnut*

Since there was so much interest in the American Chestnut I started a thread on it for those interested in "Woody's Campfire Talk" under "Outdoor Facts, History, and Oddities of Nature".

As far as the N GA Acorn crop, its not looking good in my woods.  Its starting to feel like one of those years I hunt on "micro crops" like fox grapes, beech nuts, hickory nuts and whatever else I can find on the different faces with no one food source playing the dominant role.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 31, 2013)

Was talking about Northgabowhunter post, think he was talking about the chinquepin tree. Might be wrong


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 1, 2013)

goshenmountainman said:


> Was talking about Northgabowhunter post, think he was talking about the chinquepin tree. Might be wrong



Yep, sounds like a good description of a Chinquepin.


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 3, 2013)

Made a scouting trip in White County on Saturday. I found just a few red oaks dropping, but other than that the forest floor was "bare" (pun not intended). I took my binoculars to look at the tops of the white oaks, but I didn't see very many up there either...

Was around 2000-2500 elevations.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 3, 2013)

goshenmountainman said:


> Was talking about Northgabowhunter post, think he was talking about the chinquepin tree. Might be wrong



Thank you sir, I always see several together


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 3, 2013)

Poor


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 10, 2013)

*Scouting trip weekend of 9/7 - 9/8*

Alright guys, I spent all this past weekend scouting.  All day both Saturday and Sunday, sunrise to sunset.  The main thing I got from this weekend was a thorough beatdown from all the climbing and brushbusting, but I got a little information along the way.  

First and foremost, the majority of the information I have is pretty much concurrent with what most of the guys on here are saying.  Very few white oaks producing, scattered reds.  

My weekend scouting was focused on five different spots in areas 3,500' all the way to 4,000'.  Since a few of the guys on here have seen whites sporadically producing at that elevation (with the exception of JWilson who did manage to find some at 2,700' elevation).  All the spots I scouted were ridgetops or spurs, and all were in Northeast Georgia in Towns, White, and Union counties.  I have plans to scout Rabun County throughout the opening week of the bow opener as well.

As I scouted the spots, I found absolute supporting evidence of a massive acorn kill-off this year.  Chime in if you guys found the same.  I found millions of little acorn buds that never came to fruition and fell off scattered across the ground.  I guess the warm spring, late cold snap, and heavy rain took its toll on the buds. 

Anyway, I started out with the intent to scout a ridgetop which lies from about 3,900' - 4,000' at its most level point.  On the ascent, I found hickories dropping throughout the entire climb, which is around 1,000 foot climb give or take a little.  I actually found blackberry bushes here with berries still on them which I found very interesting.  I saw some scattered red oak production, and not a single white oak acorn.  I scouted the top of the ridge.  The reds seemed to be producing well there.  Acorns were nice, full sized red oak acorns.  I found absolutely NO climbing signs on the trees here.  I checked both whites and reds, but not hickories.  I did find a good bit of old droppings that were at minimum 3 months old, but not the first sign of fresh droppings.  I finally did sind some white oaks producing.  I found about fifteen trees.  All were young trees, maybe 20-30 years old, and all were producing the smallest white oak acorns you have ever seen.  They looked like acorns from a pin oak tree.  I found a bear's bed (via a trail that I found that lead to the white oaks) underneath a large spruce tree, smack in the center of the small, producing oaks, but I think it was either coincidence or historic, because there wasn't the first pile of fresh scat to be found. The bed could also belong to a deer. I don't know if deer will bed under a spruce like a bear will, so that's why I assumed the trail and bed belonged to a bear.  
Two deer were spotted here.  Both were mid sized does that heard me and actually fled to the direction I had just come from. 
So to summarize: 
at 3,900':  Scattered red oak production.  No method, just lots of trees producing well.  Hickories producing well.  Very few whites producing.  The ones that were producing had produced very small acorns.  I did not find a single Chestnut Oak that was producing. 
The next several spots I scouted were at an upper mid range.  I scouted these from 3,500' - 3,700'.  Here, the red oak production was still the same as the prior spot mentioned.  There were trees producing just about everywhere with no method at all.  Some trees were dropping heavily, some not dropping at all (red oaks are on a 2 year cycle, I believe).  One thing I did notice is that the spurs along this ridge had EXCELLENT hickory nut production.  The squirrels were just tearing them up.  Some trees were producing all their fruit as golfball sized nuts, some were just the itty bitty hickory nuts.  But there were TONS of them up here, and the entire time spent scouting was with the noise of squirrels chipping away at them in the background.  
At about 3,600' I found one single white oak that was doing exactly what it was supposed to do.  Full sized acorns, and plenty of them on the ground.  That was a welcome sight to see.  It was the only tree that I found all weekend producing exactly like is typical in a good fruiting season.
At around 3,600' I also did manage to find three trees with recent climbing scars.  I found one tree each of red oak, white oak, and chestnut oak with climbing sign.  This sign was spread over two different spurs.  I felt like there was no consistancy.  I would find a large grove of oaks, but with only a single tree with climbing marks.  I could see old climbing scars on MANY of the trees in a single grove though.  This left me to speculate that maybe the bears are staying on the move.  Maybe they're "spot checking".  Climbing up a tree, finding it barren, and then moving on to the next location.  
Although I found relatively fresh climbing, I still did not find any fresh scat.  I just fould scat that was several months old. 
So to summarize:  at 3,600',  I found scattered reds producing well.  Still no significant sign of white oaks producing well.  Hickory trees producing EXCELLENT at this particular location/elevation.  No chestnut oaks found producing.  No fresh droppings.  Infrequent climbing scars on trees.  
Right now, I have a circuit of six spots that I will be spending the majority of the season hunting.  I'm on vacation the entire week of the bow opener starting on opening day.  My plan is to hit a spot on opening day that I scouted a month ago.  It was indeed a month ago, but the bears were there for a reason.  There is a solid game trail and travel route there. Hogs are also using the trail.   It sits at around 2,750'.  If there is no sign there, the next day I will move on to "spot B", then on to "Spot C", and so on and so forth until I can strike fresh sign.  I'm just planning to stay on the move and be flexible.  Since I have not found a spot with a decent number of whites producing, I don't really have much of a formula or strategy.  I'm just going to keep moving until I find the fresh stuff.  Good luck to all of you guys that will be chasing bears, and especially mountain bears.  Be safe, and have a blast!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 10, 2013)

Good work Kyle.  Sorry with all that scouting you came up so empty.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> Alright guys, I spent all this past weekend scouting.  All day both Saturday and Sunday, sunrise to sunset.  The main thing I got from this weekend was a thorough beatdown from all the climbing and brushbusting, but I got a little information along the way.
> 
> First and foremost, the majority of the information I have is pretty much concurrent with what most of the guys on here are saying.  Very few white oaks producing, scattered reds.
> 
> ...



Great report!! I decided to take the day off today and go high. My findings were almost identical to yours. I did finally find a red oak that had limbs on the ground that were fresh but no fresh scat in the area. Had a huge owl buzz me and light in a tree right in front of me. That was worth the trip in itself. Good luck!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 10, 2013)

These are my findings across the state line, I did find a whiteoak dropping just under 3000ft, most acorns were bad though, the good ones were gettin ate up pretty quick, no need for me to look anymore, looks like you done the footwork for us, Thanks!


----------



## kno3mike (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Kyle.........Excellent report....Thanks for posting...Some of us can't scout like we would like to....(work, health, etc.) this really helps.....good luck next week on your bow hunt....and keep us posted.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

I had to go buy Cvs in cumming on the way home from work today, turned on to haw creek i think it is, right in front of the hospital. I am telling ya white oaks was loaded all up thru there. Its 25 to 30 min from the house. I have a couple red oaks i will start on this sat. I did see 3 bears yesterday coming out of town. Sow and 2 cubs


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey, thanks guys.  Also just remember that my personal findings most likely aren't absolute.  They are just relative to the spots I checked at those particular elevations.  I have no real way and not enough time to check every single tree on every single ridge or spur, so there most certainly could have been good trees that may have been overlooked.  I do try and be methodical and thorough in checking trees though.  Also remember this guys:  Just because you aren't seeing fresh climbing scars, that doesn't mean the bears aren't hitting trees.  I shot a bear in a tree last Sept 26th, and there were absolutely no claw marks on that particular tree.  
So take these values with a grain of salt.  They are only a representation of the sampling of areas I checked and may not be reflective of the population of trees as a whole.  Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 10, 2013)

kno3mike said:


> Thanks Kyle.........Excellent report....Thanks for posting...Some of us can't scout like we would like to....(work, health, etc.) this really helps.....good luck next week on your bow hunt....and keep us posted.


Hey man I completely understand as far as health is concerned.  I meant to scout the entire last month.  I was scouting back in the second week of August.  I was descending a steep ridge, misstepped, and fell.  I felt fine that night, but woke up with the worst pain in my back.  I ended up tearing a ligament along my spine just above my sacrum.  It put me down for a month.  When TopherAndTick came up to fish two weekends ago I finally felt like my back was better, and so I'm just now getting back to the woods.  I never realized how a back injury could put a person down like that.  It was not a fun experience.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 10, 2013)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> I had to go buy Cvs in cumming on the way home from work today, turned on to haw creek i think it is, right in front of the hospital. I am telling ya white oaks was loaded all up thru there. Its 25 to 30 min from the house. I have a couple red oaks i will start on this sat. I did see 3 bears yesterday coming out of town. Sow and 2 cubs




I know.  Something interesting is that at my best friend's house in Cumming, right off the lake, the white oaks are doing fine.  He's got lots of trees along the driveway and front yard producing wonderfully.   I don't know what the difference is between there and the mountains aside from elevation, but his trees are doing great (at his house at least).  I told him to just sit on the front porch with a bow, and he'll do just fine.  Haha


----------



## broadhead (Sep 11, 2013)

oldfella1962 said:


> Is that acorn in your avatar actual size? If so, please give grid coordinates as to the trees location.



On top of the mountain of course. Glad to help. 
Good luck to you guys who are going after the bears Saturday. I hope you find the bears who are finding the acorns.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 11, 2013)

Been find white oaks in the 16 to 1800 ft range. Found some more today that will be ready to start dropping early october


----------



## Boar Hunter (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been following the observations in this thread and my findings support what everyone else is seeing.  Many nice , large white oak acorns at lower elevations, 1000-1800 feet.  Very few acorns from 1800-1900 feet to 2500 feet +\-.  I found some in the canopies at around 3200 feet.  It appears that the late frosts damaged the white oak buds in the mid-levels.  

When do you think the acorns at the higher (3000+) will start dropping?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Id say in the next couple of weeks. Found 2 white oaks that had been climbed recently. Around 3600 ft. Saw a bear Friday but nothing opening day. Red oaks are starting to drop but the bear are moving a lot more than normal I think. It may be a big harvest year especially for gun season.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 15, 2013)

I killed a big boar Saturday in a stand of raining red oaks at 2700ft.  I have still not found white oaks worth mentioning.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 15, 2013)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> i killed a big boar saturday in a stand of raining red oaks at 2700ft.  I have still not found white oaks worth mentioning.



pic ??


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll get pics and a report up this morning.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been hunting 2,600 - 3,500 for the last three days.  Covered 8-9 miles today at various elevations.  Still primarily seeing red oaks dropping.  I haven't been carryinv the binos, so I'm sure I'm overlooking some white oaks with acorns.  I bumped into a bear right around 2,700' yesterday evening at around 4:45 p.m. (got a late start in).  Found some solid climbing sign with snapped branches in a big red oak this afternoon at 3,200, but the sign seemed a bit old.  The freshest droppings that I have located thus far were made up of 99% berries (some variety that I have never seen before), and had a single persimmon in it.  I sure do hope the white oaks start dropping some waaaaay up high.  I have some spots up in the clouds that I'm eager to try out!


----------



## swwifty (Sep 17, 2013)

I went scouting this weekend in the CNF and my findings seem about the same. From about 2200-3400 feet I didn't see many white oaks with acorns or dropping. I did see some red oaks dropping that the squirrels had gotten to. At 3800+ feet I found a bunch of hickory trees dropping like crazy that the squirrels went to town on. I think I found one tree that a bear had been in as there were some small broken branches with acorns around it. I think the bears are going for other things, as I found quite a few tree stumps dug up (I assume looking for termites) and found a few yellow jacket nests freshly dug up as well.

Forgot to mention that when we setup our camp site, I heard, what I presume to be a bear coming up the hill. It got wind of us, and took a right hand turn. I'm pretty sure it was a bear as I've heard them coming in the woods before and seen them and sounded exactly like it. The next morning at 5:45AM I woke up, and heard the same sound moving around our tent at about 30 yards away. The bear went all the way around our tent. It must have known we were there, and was looking for some scraps as people camp often where we were. I thought it was going for our food up in the tree, that I had hung, but it didn't try. Thought I was going to have to run out of my tent in my boxers and scare it off! What a sight that would have been, haha!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 17, 2013)

I was on Cohutta today and Sunday looking around. So far I've struck out on acorns. My go to places that have been loaded the last 3 years are all barren. (2700-3700ft) I did locate some hickorys at about 3700ft that were doing ok, but didn't see any sign near by. I'll be heading back up Friday or Saturday to check some lower elevation spots I know of.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 17, 2013)

I covered about 8 miles at Warwoman yesterday. While there were some acorns in the 3500-3800 ft range, they were a lot mor at 4000ft. Better quality too. But, there just wasn't a lot of fresh sign or activity.

I bumped one down low around 2900ft on my way out though. It's got me wondering about other food sources down low.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 17, 2013)

The one I killed Saturday had yellow jackets stuck in his fur, I had to brush them off to skin it.  Red oaks were dropping around me and squirrels were busy cutting them.  I saw lots of deer droppings under a stand of black gums with tons of berries, but I'm not sure that's what they were eating.  Fall grapes have been heavy in spots, and nonexistent in others.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, I saw the pictures. Congratulations!

The yellow jackets were definitely out in full force too. It seemed like the deer sign got a little better the lower I went as well. The more I think about it, I might try try to stay lower over the next week or two. 

Are you able to say about what elevation you were at when you shot that big guy?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 17, 2013)

Very deep cut gap 2700ft.


----------



## DMGun (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice report - thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## 24on48hunting (Oct 8, 2013)

I have been scouting Cohutta and Rich Mountain lately, and I have pretty much struck out on acorns, but I have mostly been looking up high. Where I live in Cherokee County (Waleska Area), we normally hear of quite a few bears around Salacoa or Lake Arrowhead area but where my parents and in laws live in Southeast Cherokee near Hickory Flat, both of them and some of their neighbors have been seeing bears and got them on their trail cameras. This is a lot more sightings in that part of the county than I can remember. I wonder if the hunt on Cohutta this weekend will be a bust with all the bears moving down low and closer to the suburban areas? Good luck anyways! I will be there!


----------



## jetblasted (Oct 25, 2013)

DMGun said:


> Nice report - thanks for taking the time to share.


+1 
Thanks . . .


----------

